# النوم في سريرين منفصلين يفيد الزوجين



## SALVATION (4 مارس 2012)

النوم في سريرين منفصلين يفيد الزوجين 








 'النوم في سريرين منفصلين'.. هذه العبارة قد تتسبب في شقاق كبير بين الزوجين، لأن البعض قد يأخذها بمعنى أن الآخر لم يعد يحبه، أو أنه قد حان الوقت للطلاق، لكن الآخر يريد بهذه الخطوة التمهيد للأمر، ولكن وفقا للعديد من الدراسات العلمية، فإن النوم بمعزل عن زوجتك له جوانب إيجابية عديدة ستجعل زواجكما أكثر قوة وحميمية.


رؤية علمية


في أحدث دراسة بريطانية أجريت على 1200 رجل متزوج، ثبت أن هناك علاقة قوية جدا بين طبيعة نوم الزوجين - سواء في سرير واحد أو منفصلين - ومعدل الحميمية بينهما.


فقد وجدت الدراسة أنه 'رجل واحد فقط من كل عشرة رجال ينام في سرير منفصل عن زوجته'، حيث توصلت الدراسة إلى أنه نحو 19% من المبحوثين تمتعوا بعلاقة حميمية ناجحة مع زوجاتهم، حيث ثبت أن هؤلاء ممن ينامون في أسرة منفصلة عن زوجاتهم.


وقد توصلت الدراسة إلى أن الأسباب الرئيسية لانفصال الزوجين في السرير كانت الغطيط (بنسبة 24%) و الرغبة في الانفراد بالسرير بسبب عادات معينة في النوم كالتقلب المستمر أو الرغبة في النوم على أكثر من وسادة (بنسبة 23%)، حيث أثبتت الدراسة أن النوم الجيد للزوجين يجعلهما متحفزين لممارسة العلاقة الحميمية بشكل أفضل وأكثر تواترا، بينما أبدى 77% من عينة البحث اندهاشهم من مجرد طرح فكرة نوم الزوجين في سريرين منفصلين. وبالرغم من ذلك، اعترف 57% من الأزواج أنهم كلما تشاجروا مع زوجاتهم فإنهم ينسحبون من الغرفة ولا ينامون معهن في نفس السرير.


لكن 74% ممن ينامون بعيدا عن زوجاتهم أكدوا أنهم يخجلون من الاعتراف بهذا الأمر لأصدقائهم، خوفا من الانتقادات التي قد توجه إليهم.


على أن الدراسة نوهت إلى أن الزوج يجد صعوبة في البداية في اقناع زوجته بالنوم بمفردها في سرير آخر، إلى الحد الذي قد يصل إلى التشاجر والخصام.


كما أثبتت دراسة أخرى، أن واحدا من كل أربعة أزواج لا يقوم بممارسة العلاقة الحميمية بسبب الاجهاد ووجود صعوبات في النوم لأحدهما أو كليهما.


وتفسر الخبيرة النفسية 'د. كارين شيرمان' نجاح فكرة النوم في سريرين منفصلين في إنجاح العلاقة الزوجية وتجنب الشجار بقولها: ' النوم في سرير آخر يزيد الرغبة الحميمية لدى الزوجين، خاصة اذا كان أحدهما يعاني من الأرق المزمن، لأن كلا منهما يأخذ القدر الذي يحتاجه من النوم والراحة، وبالتالي يكون مهيئا بشكل أكبر للحوار حول المشكلات التي تمر بها الأسرة، مما يجنبهما الشجار، ويزيد من الحب بينهما، ويعزز الحميمية في النهاية'.



 خمسة أسباب كي لا تنام مع زوجتك في نفس السرير


1- أحدكما سينفرد بالغطاء، وقد تتشاجران بسبب ذلك.


2- الغطيط أو الشخير يكون مزعجا للطرف الآخر، ويمنعه من النوم الهادئ طوال ليلته، مما يجعله متعكر المزاج في الصباح، وربما يؤدي الأمر إلى مزيد من الشجار.


3- اذا كان من عادة أحدكما الاستيقاظ أكثر من مرة أثناء الليل لتناول كوب من الماء، أو للذهاب إلى الحمام أو حتى لتشغيل التكييف، فإنه لن يتسبب في إيقاظ الآخر بحركته المتكررة.


4- عندما تنجبان طفلا، فإنه في أول عام من الزواج، يفضل أن تنام الأم بصحبة طفلها في غرفة أخرى، بسبب بكائه المتكرر أثناء الليل، فيوقظ والده الذي لا يكون قادرا على الذهاب للعمل في اليوم التالي، لأنه لم يحصل على كفايته من النوم.


5- قد يكون أحدكما من الذين يتكلمون أثناء نومهم، أو ممن يقومون بالرفس والتحرك المستمر كلما انتابتهم أحلام مزعجة، وبالتالي لا يكون الوضع مريحا للطرف الآخر.


ولكن، القاعدة التي تنطبق على البعض لا يشترط أن تنجح مع الآخرين، بمعنى انه اذا كان الزوجان يفضلان النوم معا في سرير واحد، فليس هناك من دافع او مبرر يفرض عليهما تجربة هذا الأمر.



المحتوى من




​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2012)

*انا مع النظريه دى 
ثانكس تونى*​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2012)

من زمان نفسي اعرف فايده الموضوع دة 

فى الحقيقه عجبنى جدا ​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2012)

*لما تنام لوحدها
يبقى تروح لامها أحسن تنام جمبها 
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لما تنام لوحدها*
> *يبقى تروح لامها أحسن تنام جمبها *


 
كلامك مظبوط

امال انا متجوز ليه ... وكمان اشترى سرير زيادة هى نقصة مصاريف


----------



## Nemo (28 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> كلامك مظبوط
> 
> امال انا متجوز ليه ... وكمان اشترى سرير زيادة هى نقصة مصاريف



ههههههههههههههههه هى الحكاية كلها ع السرير
تنام فى اوضه الاطفال ولا تنام ع الارض ولاغيره


----------



## Nemo (28 مايو 2012)

مش عارفة ..... الفكرة دى بتعمل هسس للبنت لما تحس ان  جوزها نايم بعيد عنها
ميرسى ع الموضوع


----------



## white.angel (28 مايو 2012)

*عموماً كدة كدة *
*اول شهر بيناموا سوا *
*وبعد كدة الراجل بيقضيها*
*بين الكنبه والارض*
*ودى سُنه الحياه الزوجيه*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا غالى .. موضوع مفيد*
​


----------



## Critic (28 مايو 2012)

ايه يا جدعان الاتجاه الغريب اللى واخداه مواضيع اليومين دول
مرة يقولك احترام الخصوصيات بين الزوجين
ومرة تانية يقولك انفصال السراير
طب اتبقى فى الجواز ايه ؟ :close_tem


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب اتبقى فى الجواز ايه ؟ :close_tem


*إن الجيران تسمع صوتك !!!!:smile02*


----------



## Critic (28 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إن الجيران تسمع صوتك !!!!:smile02*


بيقولك ان الدراسات الحديثة اثبتت انه ده كمان مفيد للزوجين :smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2012)

* يعنى لو  فى  متاعب فى النوم ممكن تتحل-- يعنى لو خنائه على الغطاء ممكن كل واحد يكون له غطاء منفصل--*
* الشخير  فى ناس سبحان الله ربنا بيوفق و بتبقا الزوجه نومها تقيييل و مبتحسش*
* يعنى لو مفيش سبب معين يبقا ليه!! بالعكس-- بحس إن لو فى شد بينهم و بين بعض و فى اخر اليوم هينامو على سرير واحد دى فرصه كبيره إنهم يصفو الشد إلى بينهم ده!! غير لما يبقا هو فى غرفه تانيا و هى كمن بيبقا فى فصل جامد و بتبقا تقيله على كل واحد إنه يروح للتانى و يتنازل...*
*  يعنى على حسب الحاله  اعتقد مش ينفع يعمم...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *بيقولك ان الدراسات الحديثة اثبتت انه ده كمان مفيد للزوجين :smile02*



*وانا ما بيجننيش الا الدراسات الحديثة تتييى *
*كاننا ماكناش عايشين وجت الدراسة الحديث تقولنا نعيش كييف*


----------



## treaz (28 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه فكرة برده ولو انى معتقدش سهل تتحقق الا لو الاتنين متخانقيين ومش طايقين بعض ساعتها بس بيبقى الانفصال هو الحل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مايو 2012)

هذا افضل شىء بس ياريت يعملوا بيها


----------



## twety (28 مايو 2012)

*ممكن يكون فى افادة بس يكون فى شرح للسبب
لان طبيعى اى حد هيطلب الطلب ده من التانى
هيكون فى حساسيه شويه
*


----------

